# P5NSLI and a Quad Core CPU--possible?



## Thrall (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello, I've been looking into upgrading my cpu on my Asus P5NSLI (not p5ne-sli or any variation of p5n) mobo to a Intel q8200 or q6600 but I don't see any quad cores on asus' cpu support list (http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=JCYhbJmty7zBzLL2&content=overview). Another website says it can (http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/P5NSLI.html) but I haven't seen any successful attempts in my research. Has anyone tried upgrading to a quad core on this mobo? Thanks!


----------



## zithe (Dec 21, 2009)

If it's a 680i, I don't think it can support 45nm quads. Only 45nm dual cores. You'd be stuck with the Q6600. 

Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 21, 2009)

I would have to think Asus has released a bios update for quads, but not sure if it will handle the q8200.  I bought a G41 Asus board that supported it and it was clearly listed on Asus's site, that's who i'd trust.


----------



## Thrall (Dec 21, 2009)

I think it's a 570


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 21, 2009)

I didn't see a single quad supported on Asus's site for the P5NSLI.  I did see that all the other cpus were maxed out was 1066 FSB which would possibly rule out that q8200 at 1333.

Why upgrade from a Q6600 to Q8200?  A Q9450 would be a better upgrade, but I think your stuck.


----------



## Thrall (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I currently have a e2200 (2.4ghz core 2) and i'm going to be encoding blu-rays soon so I need more power--but I have a small budget ($200 for cpu and mobo total)


----------



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2009)

Are you in the US? If so and you don't mind buying used you may be able to find something better. 

Just nit picking, but either you have a E2220 (2.4) or an E2200 (2.2)


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 21, 2009)

A P45 board for $90 used and a $110 Q8200 would be perfect, unless you use SLI in that case a 780i.


----------



## Thrall (Dec 21, 2009)

It's a E2220, my bad. I am in the US. I'm currently checking eBay for used Phenom II's or Core 2 Quads. I don't use SLI, although I have a 4870 so crossfire support would be nice, but not necessary.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2009)

Im with Mlee, there is someone selling a P45 here for $80 IIRC. Then all you need to do is find a 775 quad.  

Of course if you are in a budget bind you may want to try your luck at an unlock, some people (including BuckNasty here) have had luck unlocking the new 5000X2 to Phenom Quads, Newegg link to CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ogle-_-Processors+-+Desktops-_-AMD-_-19103716


----------



## Thrall (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm currently split whether I want to go with LGA775 or AM3. Although I've always liked Intel, I feel that getting a Phenom II would be a better choice down the road because I don't think Intel is making any new LGA775 cpu's.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2009)

Yup AM3 is a better decision for upgrade path, but even the 965BE is not as fast as the Q9550 at the same clock (I run both mine @ 3.4), not to mention if you go AM3 you will need to buy DDR3 RAM. 

Putting an AM3 CPU in an AM2+ MB can work, but we are talking upgrade options down the line.


----------



## Thrall (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting an $80 mobo from newegg and a used Phenom II for around $120 from ebay then reusing my 4gb of ddr2 667 ram. I wish i could get a ddr3 mobo but ram is too expensive right now and having a ddr3/ddr2 mobo won't work for me either because I have 4 1gb dimms. Is AMD's next round of cpu's going to use AM3?


----------



## zithe (Dec 21, 2009)

Thrall said:


> I'm thinking about getting an $80 mobo from newegg and a used Phenom II for around $120 from ebay then reusing my 4gb of ddr2 667 ram. I wish i could get a ddr3 mobo but ram is too expensive right now and having a ddr3/ddr2 mobo won't work for me either because I have 4 1gb dimms. *Is AMD's next round of cpu's going to use AM3?*



Yes. AMD released AM3 almost exactly a year ago.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2009)

Apparently I have heard that the 6 core CPUs will be avail on the AM3 socket. Someone correct me if I am wrong though.


----------



## Thrall (Dec 21, 2009)

What I'm looking for in terms of upgrading isn't just a clock boost, but more of an architectural upgrade or addition of cores. I assume AMD's new cpu's with gpgpu's in them are going to be a different socket though.


----------

